# CCLAXX'S box o' jungle



## CCLAXX (Aug 2, 2012)

*CCLAXX'S Box o' Jungle.*

Hi all,

A couple of you may have seen my other thread discussing what i was gonna do and giving me many idea and tips. Thank you to those who helped me understand this hobby much better.

Ok so enough of that to the good part.....
I will be using the Exo-terra 12x12x18. I will be ordering this along with a kit this week. In the meantime , I took a trip to the potomac to pick up some driftwood.

For the driftwood i have been giving the pieces a bath in bleach. At the moment i am drying a couple of the pieces and then i will bake them in the oven. Do you guys have any suggestions on how long and what temperature i should cook them at?

And of course i will get some pictures because thats the best part.


----------



## CCLAXX (Aug 2, 2012)

Also another thing I want to address is that I've seen some green on some of the pieces. Should I worry?? 

Also they are drying so don't mind the darker coloration haha.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: CCLAXX'S Box o' Jungle.*

Nice score on the wood! Lucky! Now I don't know much about your area, but, is the water salty? If so, you'll want to soak it extra long in clean water to draw the salt out. 

Some folks say don't bleach it. I have done so with no apparent ill effects. I think as long as it has soaked in clean water and dries out it's ok. 

How I do wood is first I soak it so it's wet. Then I bake it at 250 for several hours, until it is dry again. If you look around on the search, try using 'bake' for the key word, I think you'll find some good info.


----------



## CCLAXX (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: CCLAXX'S Box o' Jungle.*

No the water isnt salty i was just concerned because of all the boats and such. And thanks for the baking tips, most people just said low heat .

I plan on using the black GS to make a background , so when i get the tank i will get more pictures


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: CCLAXX'S Box o' Jungle.*

Keep a fire extinguisher handy, just in case. I doubt there would be a problem but it's better to be prepared


----------



## DannyMeister (Sep 30, 2010)

Got a pressure cooker? That's a lot better than bleaching or baking. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CCLAXX (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: CCLAXX'S Box o' Jungle.*

Bahaha even though the fire extinguisher thing is serious , i just laughed so hard ha ha my mom would kill me.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: CCLAXX'S Box o' Jungle.*



CCLAXX said:


> Bahaha even though the fire extinguisher thing is serious , i just laughed so hard ha ha my mom would kill me.


LOL that's exactly who I Was thinking about when I typed that, hahaha.


----------



## CCLAXX (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: CCLAXX'S Box o' Jungle.*

That would be an interesting convo ... " So mom, what happened was....".

So i think im gong to find some clever way to attach the piece in the last picture to a wall, i was thinking of making the background continue onto the left side wall and then attach the piece there (by the flat side).


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: CCLAXX'S Box o' Jungle.*



CCLAXX said:


> That would be an interesting convo ... " So mom, what happened was....".



Hahaha! I like you CCLAXX (don't worry. I'm a harmless old lady with frogs  )


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: CCLAXX'S Box o' Jungle.*



CCLAXX said:


> That would be an interesting convo ... " So mom, what happened was....".
> 
> So i think im gong to find some clever way to attach the piece in the last picture to a wall, i was thinking of making the background continue onto the left side wall and then attach the piece there (by the flat side).


GE silicone 1. Brush the side that will be against the wall with a wire brush to knock anything loose off and get a good clean surface. Use a good amount of silicone and plan on an extra week or so curing time for silicone that thick.
I don't like the idea of bleach porous materials (wood) myself, but what's done is done. For extra safety, I would soak it for a couple of days in water with DeChlor in it. That will help neutralize the chlorine bleach.

I would silicone it directly to the glass wall and build the rest of your background around it.


----------



## CCLAXX (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: CCLAXX'S Box o' Jungle.*

So attach the piece(s) first then do the expanding foam and such?


----------



## CCLAXX (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: CCLAXX'S Box o' Jungle.*

What do you guys think of my plan? Have you seen anyone do this???


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: CCLAXX'S Box o' Jungle.*

I would not use that wood. Soaking the wood in bleach was a bad idea. You'll have to do a lot of soaking and water changes to get the bleach chemical out of the wood. Get new wood and attach the piece(s) first then do the expanding foam.


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: CCLAXX'S Box o' Jungle.*

This is coming from a non frog person, Im just learning. 

However the care of fish is my profession. Since most things on this site say that if it says its "fish safe" then it should be "frog safe" maybe the following will pertain to your situation.

Bleach is used all the time by major fish institutions, and we have lots of great products that neutralize it very efficiently. 

SeaChem's Prime works the best IMO. 

That being said, it should be left in a high prime solution long term to ensure that nothing remains. 

In addition UV breaks down bleach - so letting it dry out in the sun will also be a good idea. 

As long as you do both of these things and add it to a viv without frogs for awhile I think that you will be okay.


----------



## CCLAXX (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: CCLAXX'S Box o' Jungle.*

Ok so how long should i leave it out?


----------



## CCLAXX (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: CCLAXX'S Box o' Jungle.*

Ok sorry for not updating in a while but i went and picked of some GS and ge silicone 2. I will most likely be ordering everything today , except the frogs ha ha.


----------



## CCLAXX (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: CCLAXX'S Box o' Jungle.*

Ok so i ordered my supplies yesterday , the website said it would be 1-5 day so the wait begins. I had a question though ik i needed supplements so along with my FF i ordered rep cal herptivite and rep cap calcium with vit-D are these what i was supposed to get??


----------



## CCLAXX (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: CCLAXX'S Box o' Jungle.*

Ok so big update today! My items from NEHERP came in so i have all of the plants in a temporary setup.here are some pictures......














































And best of all my FTS of my ghetto temp setup.......









Also i have a question....I am going on vacation for a week and the plants will be in this 5g until i get back and finish my viv, any tips on how i can keep these plants alive until then??

Also a plant list , i almost forgot...
1.Creeping fig
2. Aluminum Pilea
3.Hoya Carnosa
4.Hedeza or Hecleza Helix (couldn't read the handwriting )
5. Some moss i believe it is pillow moss.
6.2 broms ( not sure which type maybe you guys could help with that.)
7. Watermelon Peperomia.
and that wraps that up. Thanks for looking!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: CCLAXX'S Box o' Jungle.*

Plants will probably be ok as long as it's humid inside the tank and they are getting good light.

Can't wait to see as you build it!


----------



## CCLAXX (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: CCLAXX'S Box o' Jungle.*

Yes i have been getting outstanding advice from people on here most of all Greg! (mydumbname). So what do you guys think of the plants? Got any ideas on desigining my viv??


----------



## CCLAXX (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: CCLAXX'S Box o' Jungle.*

Ok so after a while with no updates i finally have one!!!!!

Ok so today i plan on attatching the pieces of wood to the glass an putting the GS on i will try an get some pictures later.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: CCLAXX'S Box o' Jungle.*

Waiting.... waiting....


----------



## CCLAXX (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: CCLAXX'S Box o' Jungle.*

Hold your horses i said building not built lol. Heres a picture right after i put the GS down.......








(sorry for the bad pic but it was in my garage and the sun was setting and it was just horrible photo taking timing.)


Also i went back just a couple of minutes ago and i noticed an air pocket so i put a little GS in there and hopefully it will help. Not only was there a larger air pocket there were a bunch of smaller ones so hopefully tomorrow when i put my ecoearth/coco husk on those wont affect it.


----------



## CCLAXX (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: CCLAXX'S Box o' Jungle.*

Here it is Finally!!!!! I have some minor things to do like get glass cut for my top and i will be putting a pvc pipe down to the drainage layer to access water and drain if need be.

Before planting......









After.....










And its safe to say i will not have a job in landscaping or viviarium construction anytime soon....


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: CCLAXX'S Box o' Jungle.*

Your after planting looks remarkably like your before planting!


----------



## CCLAXX (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: CCLAXX'S Box o' Jungle.*

Yes i know i forgot to copy the IMG code thing for the other picture before i added the "after" picture lol.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: CCLAXX'S Box o' Jungle.*

oooh! Looks great! They are really going to enjoy that wood in the back corner. Looks like some prime frog space.


----------



## CCLAXX (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: CCLAXX'S Box o' Jungle.*

Well thank you!! I was pretty excited because of the way the stick/log in the left corner turned out.Kinda looks like a tree to me!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: CCLAXX'S Box o' Jungle.*



CCLAXX said:


> Well thank you!! I was pretty excited because of the way the stick/log in the left corner turned out.Kinda looks like a tree to me!


Exactly! They're going to love it


----------



## CCLAXX (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: CCLAXX'S Box o' Jungle.*

Im glad someone likes it other me!!


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: CCLAXX'S Box o' Jungle.*

I think you did an outstanding job!


----------



## CCLAXX (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: CCLAXX'S Box o' Jungle.*

Well thank you!!!! I will be getting the frogs on either the 17th or the 24th. I want the plants and such to settle in and i need to order FF and some springtails .


----------



## CCLAXX (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: CCLAXX'S Box o' Jungle.*

Ok quick question ive setup and planted mu terrarium and it still smells like silicone ? Is this normal?


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: CCLAXX'S Box o' Jungle.*

It can take a while for the silicone to fully cure. Until it does you want to let the tank air out, and don't put any frogs in there. If you're keeping the humidity high for the plants that may mess with the curing of the silicone.


----------



## CCLAXX (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: CCLAXX'S Box o' Jungle.*

Yea i got some info to leave the doors open over night ans i will be doing that tonight


----------



## CCLAXX (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: CCLAXX'S Box o' Jungle.*

Ok so ive had my viv up for around 2 weeks plus and was wondering if i planted or mounted this brom right......










Most of my other plants are doing quite well. A couple may need to be trimmed in a couple weeks. I just wanted to know when i should see this brom take hold of this wood.Im worried about when my frogs are introduced , they will knock it down.


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

*Re: CCLAXX'S Box o' Jungle.*

If your getting thumbs there is an extremely slight chance if them nocking it over, it should be fine. It'll start to grow roots in a couple weeks and be fully attached in a month or so.

D


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: CCLAXX'S Box o' Jungle.*

is the brom always that wet? because if it is, it may cause root rot and possibly kill the brom.


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

*Re: CCLAXX'S Box o' Jungle.*



goof901 said:


> is the brom always that wet? because if it is, it may cause root rot and possibly kill the brom.


Agreed, if it's always that wet it will definitely rot.

D


----------



## CCLAXX (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: CCLAXX'S Box o' Jungle.*

No i just misted sorry about that.


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

*Re: CCLAXX'S Box o' Jungle.*

Don't be sorry Hey, at least your not in Syria right now.

D


----------



## CCLAXX (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: CCLAXX'S Box o' Jungle.*

Well when you put it like that.. Lol.


----------



## CCLAXX (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: CCLAXX'S Box o' Jungle.*

Update !!!! Well sorta

I will be getting my frogs in two weeks but in the meantime ..... I got some pics of them!

















Other than that i will be puttin the final touches to my viv this week and my flies and spring will be coming tomrrow.


----------



## shane91 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: CCLAXX'S Box o' Jungle.*

Looks good!! I set up a 12X18 Exo myself for a growout for 4 tarapoto. If I bre figure out how to add pictures from my phone I can show you.


----------



## CCLAXX (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: CCLAXX'S Box o' Jungle.*

Well i got the photobucket app. It was very helpful for my pics. So what did you think of the viv itself?


----------



## CCLAXX (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: CCLAXX'S Box o' Jungle.*

Update!!! All of my stuff came in today so now i will be waiting for my cultures to mature and then i can get some frogs!!!
One of my cultures!








The temp "rack" lol until i get some shelves.








My spring culture....










And can you guys help me with this im not sure what the start date is but it says to wait 5 days to pull.









Anyway thanks for looking , should have my frogs in about 1 1/2 weeks.
-Dylan


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: CCLAXX'S Box o' Jungle.*

It has to be a misprint. Possibly 9/15 but in 4 days I would think you would see a little larvae growth. You won't be able to use the cultures for anything really until day 14 or so. Once you get the boom, make a new culture, and then you can start feeding frogs from it as well.


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

*Re: CCLAXX'S Box o' Jungle.*

Wow! Awesome frogs, simply beautiful.

D


----------



## CCLAXX (Aug 2, 2012)

*Re: CCLAXX'S Box o' Jungle.*

Thanks greg , i was thinking 9-15 too. 

Thanks dendroguy , but id have to give some credit to greg(mydumename) and the parents of his.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Gorgeous! Can't wait to see them in their new home


----------



## CCLAXX (Aug 2, 2012)

Me either , i feel that im goin to have a serious fly population on my hands in a few days haha. There are tons of eggs/maggots(not sure) on the sides of culture , so hopefully i dont screw up my next culture andy frogs will be well fed! 

I also might try to get a single male pumilio in the future, and slowly expand my collections. But thats in the far future haha.


----------



## CCLAXX (Aug 2, 2012)

Ok guys sorry for not updating in a while but guess what ..... I got my frogs today!!!










Heres a single pic , sorry for only having one and it being a phone pic. But hey its something!!!

Ill be getting more pics later!!


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

Woohoo! He/she's beautiful! Thumbnails have always been my favorite frogs.

D


----------



## CCLAXX (Aug 2, 2012)

Yea they are the best , i really never understood how small they were until now!! They are quite the frogs, always out and about.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

They'll get bigger. Wait til the six month mark...they should be full size by then. Especially the rate those guys were growing.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Oooh congratulations! Beautiful!!


----------



## CCLAXX (Aug 2, 2012)

Ive noticed that they like to han out on the glass, especially towards the top of the viv. Im assuming this is normal behavoir , but it doesnt seem like the come down that often.


----------



## CCLAXX (Aug 2, 2012)

I got some pictures today .... Finally... And sorry for the cruddy iphone pics.


































Ill try ang get some better ones this weekend. Other than that i just fed a little while ago and i saw both eating!


----------

